
Ask HN: Is it a waste of time to develop graphic editor for image ownership? - ge96
This is for hiring people to create images. It would be easy to just submit images that exist already (not created by this person). One possible way to get around this is to have them create new images using a developed software namely a proprietary graphical editor that creates a digital signature on the finished image. Is this a waste of time? What are other approaches to proving that someone created their digital media?
======
Freak_NL
> Is this a waste of time?

Yes. Unless you have very deep pockets or are willing to violate free software
license agreements to build this editor, you won't reach a level of maturity
that is comparable to the graphical editors artists and designers use any time
soon.

Most digital artists really heavily on the tools they've mastered, and will
probably consider being forced to use sub-par tools (and probably a specific
OS) because you don't trust them a red flag. Might depend on whom you intend
to hire though. People from developing countries looking to earn a quick buck
might be willing to put up with such shenanigans.

It won't win you any points for sympathy though, and depending on what you
intend to build (a marketplace for digital graphics?) might cause too much
friction to even get your project off the ground.

> What are other approaches to proving that someone created their digital
> media?

A professional working relationship based on trust and adequate compensation —
or the classic boss/manager looking over your shoulder.

~~~
ge96
Yeah definitely do not have deep pockets.

Hmm, that is too bad. I understand what you're saying with forcing people to
use stuff and slowing down their productivity.

One concern is if some media is embedded all over and suddenly I have to pull
it because there is a complaint that it is copyrighted or whatever. I guess
I'd inform users. Yeah even this idea seems flawed, saturated market.

I wonder too regarding that 'non familiar software/dev environment) I was
trying to use Cloud9 on a Chromebook I wonder how many people do that vs. just
using a regular laptop or Macbook.

Thanks for your input.

